# our van Tank Turner!!!!



## pukkamum (Feb 3, 2010)

Here (if i can get the pics on) is our G reg ford transit frontier campervan, we love it so much we bought it last summer and spent two weeks touring devon and cornwall!!!






[/IMG]


----------



## pukkamum (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry duplicate due to my ineptness!!!!!


----------



## bigboack (Feb 3, 2010)

pukkamum said:


> sorry duplicate due to my ineptness!!!!!



unusual name for a van. How many Tanks has it turned.


----------



## pukkamum (Feb 4, 2010)

bigboack said:


> unusual name for a van. How many Tanks has it turned.



ha ha ha so called as DH likened it to turning a tank when having to do a u-turn on a very tight mountain pas in wales!!!!!!


----------



## marzy (Feb 4, 2010)

Pukkamum, Nice van and great name for it


----------



## pukkamum (Feb 4, 2010)

some more pics of our travels





























014.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 4, 2010)

Great photos, Just like ours your kids look as if they love it !!!
Begs the question how you sleep 4 in your van tho, must be warm and cozy?


----------



## pukkamum (Feb 4, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Great photos, Just like ours your kids look as if they love it !!!
> Begs the question how you sleep 4 in your van tho, must be warm and cozy?



The kids love it they would live in it all year round if allowed!!!!
The seats and front seats convert into a double and there is a bed in the roof which slides out to make a small double so plenty of room!!!!
It's like a tardis!!!!!


----------

